# compatibility issues?



## sharkettelaw (Aug 30, 2011)

so i get one thing right with my bettas (conditioning) they're all plump and full of eggs and their egg spots are prominently sticking out especially when in the presence of a male but so far the females i have chosen are downright scared of the males. they display vertical bars when separated and in the presence, their eggs spots stuck out a bit more when in the presence and two of them looked like they were bowing their heads and i still dont release them so they can get to know the male. the one female was under the nest with the male inspecting it where she just swam away with him following her nugding her whereas she did not respond at all. she's been in the tank with him for one day already and still nothing so im thinking she does not like him. any ideas?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I haven't done bettas in years but sometimes they need a couple days.I would make sure there is plenty of floating plants to give her shelter if she wants to get away from him.
Good Luck!


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Three days. They usually will not spawn on the first and sometimes not the second. Day three is usually the magic number.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

You guys/gals that breed fish....sounds like you're talking about a soap opera sometimes, lol.

Referring to the true breeders out there. I have livebearers in my tanks doing their thing all the time, but I know this truly is not considered breeding fish and I would not be considered a "breeder". Although, I know there are "breeders" that do nothing but livebearers.


----------



## sharkettelaw (Aug 30, 2011)

awesome. ive noticed she's getting a bit more lively. sometimes going to look for the male seeing as there is so many plants they dont really see each other unless he follows her. so maybe just maybe something good will come out of this


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

jrman83 said:


> You guys/gals that breed fish....sounds like you're talking about a soap opera sometimes, lol.
> 
> Referring to the true breeders out there. I have livebearers in my tanks doing their thing all the time, but I know this truly is not considered breeding fish and I would not be considered a "breeder". Although, I know there are "breeders" that do nothing but livebearers.


Sometimes it feels like a soap opera.We get our hopes up one day and get crushed or rewarded in next episode.I'm not sure who writes the script,but it seems you never know what could happen.


----------

